# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Словарный запас носителей русского языка

## drumsmaster

Сколько слов в среднем знает носитель русского языка? В сети гуляют цифры, различающиеся на порядок, но эти цифры никогда не сопровождаются самым главным - ссылкой на методику исследования. Даже на википедии в статье о словарном запасе нет ссылок, а потому совершенно непонятно, что означают приведенные цифры и можно ли им верить. 
Несколько месяцев назад в сети появился сайт с тестом словарного запаса и четко изложенной методикой тестирования. Тест прошли более 150 тысяч человек, и уже представлены первые результаты. На текущий момент готова оценка типичного словарного запаса, а также его зависимость от возраста и уровня образования. Вот краткая выжимка из результатов исследования: 
1. Словарный запас растет с практически постоянной скоростью до примерно 20 лет, после чего скорость его набора уменьшается, сходя на нет к 45 годам. После этого возраста словарный запас уже практически не меняется.
2. К началу школы ребенок знает в среднем 20 тысяч слов (включая производные), к моменту выпуска эта величина увеличивается до 51 тысячи, то есть в 2.5 раза.
3. Закончившие только школу взрослые знают в среднем на 2-3 тысячи слов больше, чем не закончившие ее в своё время.
4. Словарный запас у получивших среднее или среднее специальное образование взрослых практически не отличается и составляет в среднем 75 тысяч слов.
5. Учившиеся в университетах и институтах (и необязательно закончившие их) знают в среднем 81 тысячу слов.
6. Кандидаты и доктора наук знают в среднем на 5 тысяч больше - 86 тысяч слов. 
Полные результаты исследования можно посмотреть здесь.

----------


## SergeMak

Странно высокие цифры. В сети есть сайт Test Your Vocabulary где можно протестировать свой словарный запас английского языка. На сайте есть похожие графики, только для английского языка: Test Your Vocabulary - Blog
А еще там сказано: "Based on participations so far, we've already got some decent statistics. Most native English adult speakers who have taken the test fall in the range *20,000–35,000* words.
...
And for foreign learners of English, we've found that the most common vocabulary size is from 2,500–9,000 words."

----------


## iCake

Прошел я этот тест на словарный запас английских слов. К моему удивлению получилось вот что:  Мой результат 
До этого уже проходил этот тест 14.12.2012 (Такая точность потому, что я ссылку на результат у себя в контакте на стене выложил тогда  :: )  Предыдущий результат 
Вообщем изменение в цифрах мне нравится, но не думаю, что этот сайт отражает реальные знания  ::

----------


## dtrq

> Странно высокие цифры. В сети есть сайт Test Your Vocabulary где можно протестировать свой словарный запас английского языка. На сайте есть похожие графики, только для английского языка: Test Your Vocabulary - Blog
> А еще там сказано: "Based on participations so far, we've already got some decent statistics. Most native English adult speakers who have taken the test fall in the range *20,000–35,000* words.
> ...
> And for foreign learners of English, we've found that the most common vocabulary size is from 2,500–9,000 words."

 В английском для новых понятий чаще используют уже существующие слова, в русском любят слова заимствовать, а потом еще синонимы и производные придумывать.

----------


## drumsmaster

> Странно высокие цифры. В сети есть сайт Test Your Vocabulary где можно протестировать свой словарный запас английского языка. На сайте есть похожие графики, только для английского языка: Test Your Vocabulary - Blog
> А еще там сказано: "Based on participations so far, we've already got some decent statistics. Most native English adult speakers who have taken the test fall in the range *20,000–35,000* words.
> ...
> And for foreign learners of English, we've found that the most common vocabulary size is from 2,500–9,000 words."

 В американском тесте считают headwords - то есть только основные слова. В русском считают основные + производные.

----------


## Milanya

В русский язык в последнее время вошло так много англицизмов, что я уже не уверена, знаю ли я это слово на русском или просто перевожу в голове с английского. (Русский мой родной язык, но я давно живу в англоязычной языковой среде.) Мой результат.

----------

